# ACSI Books



## big tom (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone received their ACSI Books yet,we leave on the 15th Jan with no books, although we ordered in November,I have mailed them to see if they have been dispatched but no reply yet.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 10, 2017)

Ours, from Vicarious, came weeks ago.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got ours before christmas...I would give them a ring.


----------



## carol (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, got mine though they did take a while. Definitely ring someone.


----------



## Lima Delta (Jan 10, 2017)

I ordered the week before Christmas and received them two or three days later.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 10, 2017)

after problems a few years ago with vicarious books postal system decided to go direct but this year have had a real saga, 
  ordered two sets for 2017 in oct one as xmas pressie & one myself , as i was away till late nov came back to find they had sent 2016 books , rang up girl said with their system could only give refund and take new order,
     placed new order 3rd jan checked bank account payment gone and refund in ,
     5th jan rang to check books had been posted because i'm leaving 12th jan told books were on way but they would send me extra card in first class post so i could use that with old books ok with that, 
      ordered some euros sunday night only to spot a second payment taken by ACSI 5th January, on mon morning card had arrived but rang through to be told books posted on 5th eventually agreed would refund decembers payment???? 
      previous years it has been an extremely stress free procedure with them might have to go back to vicarious at this rate


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 10, 2017)

Did you order direct?
I would chase them up again, we received ours before Christmas and the Camping Carnet arrived last week.
Bd..


----------



## John H (Jan 10, 2017)

big tom said:


> Has anyone received their ACSI Books yet,we leave on the 15th Jan with no books, although we ordered in November,I have mailed them to see if they have been dispatched but no reply yet.



It may not help with your immediate problem but we always buy ours from the first ACSI campsite we visit. At present, we are in Camping Cabo de Gata in southern Spain and bought ours from Reception in mid-December. If it is difficult to order by post, this might be a good way forward in future. Hope you get the book soon.


----------



## big tom (Jan 10, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Did you order direct?
> I would chase them up again, we received ours before Christmas and the Camping Carnet arrived last week.
> Bd..



Yes inadvertently I must have ordered direct ( is that in Holland) as I have just got a phone number of the internet and spoke to someone in Folkestone who have no record of my order so now I am searching bank payments before I call them in Holland.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 10, 2017)

tom customer services in holland is 0031488471434 they will find you by post code in their system ,got through to a lady speaking dutch when i asked if she spoke english "a little" she said and proceeded to deal with my query in impeccable english , worth asking for a card only being posted as that should reach you in time even if the book doesn't


----------



## spigot (Jan 16, 2017)

big tom said:


> Has anyone received their ACSI Books yet,we leave on the 15th Jan with no books, although we ordered in November,I have mailed them to see if they have been dispatched but no reply yet.



Decided to "go against the grain" & buy the ACSI book, although we haven't used it for years. We're not getting any younger & if we ain't got it, we'll probably need it. It's possible an emergency might crop up & we could be stuck on a wretched campsite for a few days.

I bought it from Vicarious Books last Friday & was quite surprised when it turned up Saturday morning!


----------

